# Is this correct? Chair gluing.



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am repairing a chair for a customer. The client said to use Elmer's white school glue ( IMO one of the worst glues on earth for woodworking) because regular wood glue didn't have any give and would crack. The chair is in bad shape and needs all the strength it can get. What glue would you use? I don't even have to glue it I can make all of the needed parts and give it back to him.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Wood glue or white glue works by soaking into the wood fibers and hardening. On a chair that has already been glued before the wood fibers are sealed with the old glue. Therefore neither wood glue or white glue is a good candidate. I always reglue chairs with an epoxy glue. It takes time to get all the parts of a chair together and clamped so the 5 minute epoxy doesn't work so great. It's hard to find but the slow set epoxy will give you enough time to assemble the chair and clean the mess off before it hardens.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Fun fact, both yellow and white glue are PVA glues, so functionally they're pretty identical. Yellow glue just has additives to increase its tackiness and water resistance. 

Either way though, PVA is the wrong glue to go with here. Do what Steve said, grab epoxy


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

How old is the chair?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Woodenhorse said:


> How old is the chair?


 I should have answered sooner, but I don't know how old the chair is. I decided not to glue it, and let the guy do that.


----------

